# Leaky tube pan



## risa (May 11, 2001)

I had a minor kitchen disaster the other night while making a banana chiffon cake. I have a brand new 2-piece tube pan. The recipe didn't say anything about lining or doing anything with the pan, so I poured the batter in. I immediately got a steady stream flowing out almost as fast as I was pouring the batter. I managed to salvage most of the batter (Pip licked the stuff that fell on the floor) by placing the pan over the bowl. I then cleaned out the pan and put in a ring of parchment. That helped, but I still had a little leakage. Do I have a faulty tube pan or is there something else I should have been doing?

P.S. Cake turned out great -- very soft and fluffy. I brought it to a party last night and I only got half a slice. The hostess didn't get any because some people squirreled a few slices away for their lunchboxes. I'm going to try a mango version this weekend.


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

Was it tightly closed, and the bottom snug in the track of the sides? If not, for whatever reason, sounds like the pan is no good. If you can't return the pan and get a replacement, put a ring of aluminum foil around the seam (on the outside). I do that with an old pan, but it works.

Care to share the recipes??????


----------



## risa (May 11, 2001)

It's a heavy pan, so I figured it would seal quite tightly. My mom has one that's like 20 years old and quite thin in comparison, but it never had problems. I'll check mine again when I get home.

The recipe I used is from Cook's Illustrated The Best Recipe. I'll post when I get home.


----------



## risa (May 11, 2001)

Banana-Nut Chiffon Cake
(from Cook's Illustrated, The Best Recipe, p.448)

1 1/2 cups sugar
1 1/3 cups cake flour
1 1/4 tsp baking powder
1/4 tsp baking soda
1/2 tsp salt
7 large eggs, 2 left whole, 5 separated
2/3 cup water
1/2 cup vegetable oil
1 tsp vanilla extract
1 cup very finely mashed bananas
1/2 cup finely ground walnuts or pecans
1/2 tsp cream of tartar

Preheat oven to 325F. Whisk sugar, flour, baking powder and salt together in large bowl. Whisk in whole eggs, egg yolks, water, oil and vanilla extract until just smooth.

Beat egg whites at low speed until foamy. Add cream of tartar and gradually increase speed to medium-high. Beat until very stiff. 

Fold bananas and nuts into egg yolk batter then fold in egg whites. Pour batter into ungreased large tube pan. Rap pan against countertop five times to rupture any large air pockets. Wipe off any batter that may have dripped or splashed onto inside walls of pan.

Bake cake until cake tester comes out clean, about 60 to 70 minutes. Invert cake onto a funnel or bottle to cool if pan doesn't have prongs around the rim. Let cake hang until completely cool, about 2 hours.

Rhea's Notes: I only used about 1 cup sugar and that didn't appear to affect the texture. I still found it a bit too sweet for me, but it seemed to suit others. It was the most moist and light chiffon cake I've had in a long time. I'm going to try to substitute mango puree for the water and bananas this weekend and report my success or dismal failure.


----------

